# Beginner, not Business Related Posts Please



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Hello everyone.

A number of post regarding selling have been appearing in this section. This section is for people to ask beginner questions about how to _make products _.  People posting here can of course be totally new to soaping in general or they could be an established soaper looking to try something new and looking for help. 

Either way, it is not about business - beginner or otherwise. We have a dedicated Business section in to which all of these questions related to selling should posted. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## BWsoaps

Hey I'm a beginner. As its my understanding I can't do my own post until I've have 3 months active member ship and 50 posts... Is this correct?!?


----------



## shunt2011

That's correct as you were trying to sell something. Read the forum terms located in each section if in doubt.


----------

